# Which MBTI is more likely to be evil?



## Amacey

I always wondered which type it could be . Many people would say INTJ,ENTJ,ENTP,INFJ but they would argue about so I want to settle this once and for all


----------



## oddiscrey

Lots of fictional villains are INTJs, a few are also ENTJs. ENTPs and INTPs would be morally ambiguous or amoral (not interested in morals, good or bad) as opposed to evil and INFJs are just too adorable and squishy.


----------



## johnnyyukon

ENTP evil. That's crazy talk. 

We like fun.

Devilish on the other hand...


----------



## Strayfire

INFPs make the best villians.

I would be exceptional.


----------



## 124567

estp, enfj, intj, entj, istp, entp, estj, esfj..


----------



## Trademark

ESTJ, ISTJ or INTJ probably.


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

My vote's with ENTJ, but INTJ is also incredibly plausible. If we were to talk in terms of D and D alignment, I'm a Neutral Evil. :crazy:


----------



## rainrunner

INTJ - the prototypical villain. Sometimes ENTJ if the story calls for a more extroverted role.

INFP/ENFP/ISFP - the misguided idealist who clings stubbornly to his/her own views that s/he fails to see the truth.

ESTJ/ISTJ/INTJ/ENTJ - the misguided traditionalist who needs to be convinced to be changed. The protagonist then changes their minds and everyone lives happily ever after.

ESFP/ISFP/ENFJ/INFJ - the jealous lover, causes love triangle conflicts.

ENTP/INTP - cheating, lying CEO, entrepreneur type. or computer programmer. or engineer who breaks into something.

ISTP/ESTP - hitman, mercenary, assassin. typically in action movies

These are the stereotypes/archetypes I would use to fulfill those roles...based totally on my imagination and movies I have seen. Now that I think about it, Hollywood is full of stereotypes, and that archetypal roles appeal to us in some way.

Edit: Sorry if there are any types I forgot or that I can't think of a role for. If it makes you feel better, your type is probably just as evil, if not worse. :ninja:


----------



## stiletto

As much as I would like to vote for my own type, I think INTJs have a smidgen of an edge on this one.


----------



## nichya

Ahaha indeed, they just let you guys have the fame while they are plotting all evil/genius stuff in the dark.



stiletto said:


> As much as I would like to vote for my own type, I think INTJs have a smidgen of an edge on this one.


----------



## visionaryspirit

I suspect INTJs are the evil ones of the bunch :wink:


----------



## nichya

On a side note, I love how the only NF here is INFJs. I mean I have witnessed their dark sides but evil..I don't want to see them as complete evil. 

INTPs hmm I doubt they could go far in being evil. They are just fun and chaotic and rebellious.

And meanwhile INFPs still don't have any famous villains reported though I find myself drawn to the evil genius INTJs quite often


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

NTs an EJs have the most chance of being evil, therefore ENTJ is the most evil of all.


----------



## Serenade

intj...the stereotypical villain.


----------



## nichya

Imagine there would a little cute INTJ who read this thread and got heartbroken...then turned into a villain :tongue:


----------



## lookslikeiwin

I'm an INTP too, but I voted INTP because I've heard my best friend (another INTP) talk about her political/religious perspectives and... yeah. She enjoys being "evil", too. See, for NTJs, they have Fi. They want to do what they think is right, which fundamentally is good. INTPs want to do what is logical or will just be less likely to meet resistance. So when an NTJ is being evil, they're doing it for a good cause (they think), whereas when an INTP is being evil, it is probably secret and they are aware of its affects and probably enjoy it. There's a level of enjoyment even for me in being "evil". The difference is that we see NTJs when they are "evil" because they DO things. We don't see INTPs because we don't do anything. We sit at home and are evil by ourselves and probably even keep it to ourselves because that is the path of least resistance.

ENTPs and INFJs have too much Fe, but if they went evil, it'd be pretty terrifying (Hitler, INFJ; Joker, ENTP).

My sources:
*INTP me, INTP best friend
*ENTP mother and brother
*ENTJ husband
*INTJ friends throughout life - that damned Fi is really noticeable when you pay attention
*INFJ close friend and ENFJ other best friend (this one since childhood but I think I talk to the INTP more these days)


----------



## Inveniet

Evil on what level and to whom?
By what standard shall we judge this "evil"?


----------



## UntrustworthyTim

Despite this not answering the question, I would have to say that INFJ villains are the most unsettling to me. The INFJ's (or at least the ones I assume are INFJ's) I see in fiction seem to have a quiet confidence and are completely dedicated to their cause as though it came from a higher power. With INTJ's, I can usually see the Fi in the background which makes INTJ villains easier to read and assess.


----------



## violetpretty

Not to deflect, because I know a lot of villains share my type, but I'm surprised ESTP isn't one of the choices! ESTPs can go bad--think of the stereotypical salesman, or a prototypical sly "fox".


----------



## nichya

Sorry to rain on your parade but seriously, being evil at home doesn't count.

Actually by the numbers, I think INFJs win the cause. 

also notice how celebritytypes.com updates their pages? ...



lookslikeiwin said:


> I'm an INTP too, but I voted INTP because I've heard my best friend (another INTP) talk about her political/religious perspectives and... yeah. She enjoys being "evil", too. See, for NTJs, they have Fi. They want to do what they think is right, which fundamentally is good. INTPs want to do what is logical or will just be less likely to meet resistance. So when an NTJ is being evil, they're doing it for a good cause (they think), whereas when an INTP is being evil, it is probably secret and they are aware of its affects and probably enjoy it. There's a level of enjoyment even for me in being "evil". The difference is that we see NTJs when they are "evil" because they DO things. We don't see INTPs because we don't do anything. We sit at home and are evil by ourselves and probably even keep it to ourselves because that is the path of least resistance.
> 
> ENTPs and INFJs have too much Fe, but if they went evil, it'd be pretty terrifying (Hitler, INFJ; Joker, ENTP).
> 
> My sources:
> *INTP me, INTP best friend
> *ENTP mother and brother
> *ENTJ husband
> *INTJ friends throughout life - that damned Fi is really noticeable when you pay attention
> *INFJ close friend and ENFJ other best friend (this one since childhood but I think I talk to the INTP more these days)


----------



## NothingElse

I've seen INTJs get typecast as evil the most.

However, I'd like to reclaim the word _diabolical_ and neutralize its connotation to better reflect the spectrum of intentions that underpin what may externally appear to be blunt callousness and cold ruthlessness but may actually be fierce compassion or tough love.


----------



## lookslikeiwin

@nichya no one established in what location one must be evil. Such a thing was never specified. What was specified was how evil one can be, so if that is the question, then there are two routes we can take: who has the most evil heart or who accomplishes the most evil deeds. ESTPs and ENTJs would take the cake on accomplishing the most deeds, possibly including INFJs. INTPs like my friend have a tendency toward existentialism and can easily decide that they don't care what happens to people, including themselves, because its all pointless anyway. That perspective has its own brand of logic, but it allows quite a bit of amorality.


----------



## Judson Joist

"INTJ" is just another way to spell "E.V.I.L." That is, if "E.V.I.L." stands for Energy, Vitality, Independence, Liberty."
:wink:


----------



## nichya

Yes, I see your point. Sounds like being neutral chaotic. I believe INTJs are in the same boat as well even if they are not practising evil genuineness. In a closer to an ideal world amorality could be considered as being evil but we simply have too much evil already being acted on in my opinion. I mean morality and nihilism or existentialism could be discussed in a better way probably but for a poll that is -mbti more likely evil- I wouldn't go deeper as it is very obvious who is more evil right now. Even if those INFJs had their twisted dreams and saw it was necessary for people to die to support their -cause- it does not make them less amoral than simply not caring. They are proactive in being evil. Well I voted INTJ only because they are so good at being evil 




lookslikeiwin said:


> @nichya no one established in what location one must be evil. Such a thing was never specified. What was specified was how evil one can be, so if that is the question, then there are two routes we can take: who has the most evil heart or who accomplishes the most evil deeds. ESTPs and ENTJs would take the cake on accomplishing the most deeds, possibly including INFJs. INTPs like my friend have a tendency toward existentialism and can easily decide that they don't care what happens to people, including themselves, because its all pointless anyway. That perspective has its own brand of logic, but it allows quite a bit of amorality.


----------



## lookslikeiwin

nichya said:


> Yes, I see your point. Sounds like being neutral chaotic. I believe INTJs are in the same boat as well even if they are not practising evil genuineness. In a closer to an ideal world amorality could be considered as being evil but we simply have too much evil already being acted on in my opinion. I mean morality and nihilism or existentialism could be discussed in a better way probably but for a poll that is -mbti more likely evil- I wouldn't go deeper as it is very obvious who is more evil right now. Even if those INFJs had their twisted dreams and saw it was necessary for people to die to support their -cause- it does not make them less amoral than simply not caring. They are proactive in being evil. Well I voted INTJ only because they are so good at being evil


Honestly my INTP friend and I have discussed this and we think any type is terrifying when evil for different reasons, so yeah. Imagine an evil ISFP  sounds like a bloodfest haha.


----------



## nichya

Eahh, again hypothetical, no? I mean yea it would be a bloody scene, prolly very artistic in its own way too  Actually I just made up a theory that the least evil types are dominant Fi or inferior Fe ones. Does make sense? No?



lookslikeiwin said:


> Honestly my INTP friend and I have discussed this and we think any type is terrifying when evil for different reasons, so yeah. Imagine an evil ISFP  sounds like a bloodfest haha.


----------



## Grandalf

Which type is the "shallowest" again? :wink:


----------



## The Hungry One

This guy surveyed 422 people for psychopathy and found ESTP, ENTP, ENTJ and then INTJ to be the highest scorers, in that order. 

World of an ENTP | Psychopathic types


----------



## Judson Joist

Hitler was INFJ. Does that mean INTJs are worse than Hitler? Well, he was kind of a whiny candyass. Not implying that INFJs are, just saying that he most definitely was. Stalin's regime was responsible for more murder if we're talking sheer numbers, not that statistics mean more or less evil, since true evil _is_ evil and that's that. There's no rating it. Remember what Stalin said about "a million deaths" being a statistic. That's the embodiment of Lawful Evil.

I'm an INTJ and my D&D alignment is "Neutral Good with Lawful tendencies." Does that mean I'm kicked out of the INTJ E.V.I.L. genius club of ingenious E.V.I.L.?
:blushed:


----------



## nichya

What if the high Fe ones are good at faking surveys? As they are excellent at manipulation? 



The Hungry One said:


> This guy surveyed 422 people for psychopathy and found ESTP, ENTP, ENTJ and then INTJ to be the highest scorers, in that order.
> 
> World of an ENTP | Psychopathic types


----------



## The Hungry One

nichya said:


> What if the high Fe ones are good at faking surveys? As they are excellent at manipulation?


Plot twist!! OuO


----------



## nichya

What is good about being an INTJ if you can't enjoy the evil/genius label? 



Judson Joist said:


> Hitler was INFJ. Does that mean INTJs are worse than Hitler? Well, he was kind of a whiny candyass. Not implying that INFJs are, just saying that he most definitely was. Stalin's regime was responsible for more murder if we're talking sheer numbers, not that statistics mean more or less evil, since true evil _is_ evil and that's that. There's no rating it. Remember what Stalin said about "a million deaths" being a statistic. That's the embodiment of Lawful Evil.
> 
> I'm an INTJ and my D&D alignment is "Neutral Good with Lawful tendencies." Does that mean I'm kicked out of the INTJ E.V.I.L. genius club of ingenious E.V.I.L.?
> :blushed:


----------



## lookslikeiwin

nichya said:


> Eahh, again hypothetical, no? I mean yea it would be a bloody scene, prolly very artistic in its own way too  Actually I just made up a theory that the least evil types are dominant Fi or inferior Fe ones. Does make sense? No?


I agree that I don't see dominant Fi users as being purely evil very often at all, but if you went evil, it'd be terrifying.

ExTPs could easily be evil if they wanted to be. The joker was an ENTP, for example. ESTPs are traditionally the sociopath personality type, as well as the conman, and ENTPs make good lawyers for a reason. And trust me, my mother (ENTP) was extremely manipulative ;P I think a lot of it is just having that auxiliary Ti and tertiary Fe.

IxTPs can be as manipulative as ExTPs, but we usually find evilness as too much work and not enough return. We don't act on our internal thoughts for that reason (Especially INTPs). ISTPs are usually just jerks if they want to be "evil" from my experience. INTPs have to think everything thoroughly through so we're usually too busy doing that to get to the point of action. But then if we *do* get to the point of action, we have truly analyzed how to hurt a person and can be really cruel.

NTJs are the traditionally power-hungry type, but I think its because they're so _extreme_ in their opinions. My husband, for example, thinks we should throw all these politicians in jail and makes remarks about imposing really harsh smoking laws because he considers the production of second-hand smoke equal to murder. It isn't that he's evil. Its that he's extreme, and says stuff before he's thought it out (he is an ENTJ).

From what you explain about locations of functions, you seem to imply that Js are more likely to be evil than Ps. I find it very interesting you think so.


----------



## nichya

It wasn't what was on my mind exactly but I would agree that as well. P types are prone to be impulsive, rather than carefully planning and acting on it, and they would find more reasons to quit or be distracted more easily. I believe that Ni and Ti is the key element that makes INFJs evil, and the fact that they can take it emotionally rather than objectively as INTJs would. But then again, being objective could be equal to being more evil.

I am not saying INFPs are angel beings  I certainly know that we are not, but I have thought on this actually, even though being impulsive and chaotic it is really difficult to find clear INFP villains. Truth is I really couldn't find a sample ! But we are familiar with the dark side, we embrace it so much to feel guilty about that familiarity in the end. I think that makes us less likely to act on it. I truly love INTJ fictional characters for example. And I could justify a person's evil acts easily by looking the motivation underneath. We do have dark ideas and we let the dark and light coexist in us. I believe seeing the dark helps us remain good in the end and I am selfish in a way to not let strong negative feelings such as jealousy or grunge take over me easily. We are also unfortunately more prone to turn to ourselves for destruction, rather than extroverting it. I am not writing these in vain really, I often hate being the better person, being stuck to my values and ideals but I feel like if I can't stay true to myself and be able look myself in the mirror, I wouldn't be able to survive. I wish I could be an INTJ at times 




lookslikeiwin said:


> From what you explain about locations of functions, you seem to imply that Js are more likely to be evil than Ps. I find it very interesting you think so.


----------



## lackofmops

stiletto said:


> As much as I would like to vote for my own type, I think INTJs have a smidgen of an edge on this one.


Yes, exactly.


----------



## nichya

btw ESTPs are -anti- social which I have taken wrong as my mom being an introvert. Nope it means that they are indeed antisocial. I can see my mom being thrilled by some awkward ideas and being able to laugh at people's feelings. Or support their own daughter to be a hacker just because it sounds fun D: But evil? Not so much, I think they just like some thrill

Imagine my childhood ! lol. Well I think she helped me to be a strong and independent person in the end and I find her ways fascinating at times.


----------



## lookslikeiwin

nichya said:


> It wasn't what was on my mind exactly but I would agree that as well. P types are prone to be impulsive, rather than carefully planning and acting on it, and they would find more reasons to quit or be distracted more easily. I believe that Ni and Ti is the key element that makes INFJs evil, and the fact that they can take it emotionally rather than objectively as INTJs would. But then again, being objective could be equal to being more evil.
> 
> I am not saying INFPs are angel beings  I certainly know that we are not, but I have thought on this actually, even though being impulsive and chaotic it is really difficult to find clear INFP villains. Truth is I really couldn't find a sample ! But we are familiar with the dark side, we embrace it so much to feel guilty about that familiarity in the end. I think that makes us less likely to act on it. I truly love INTJ fictional characters for example. And I could justify a person's evil acts easily by looking the motivation underneath. We do have dark ideas and we let the dark and light coexist in us. I believe seeing the dark helps us remain good in the end and I am selfish in a way to not let strong negative feelings such as jealousy or grunge take over me easily. We are also unfortunately more prone to turn to ourselves for destruction, rather than extroverting it. I am not writing these in vain really, I often hate being the better person, being stuck to my values and ideals but I feel like if I can't stay true to myself and be able look myself in the mirror, I wouldn't be able to survive. I wish I could be an INTJ at times


I think the primary difference in our thought process on this is how you seem to have a different basis for what is evil than I do. For you, it seems to only matter if they acted on it. In that department, I definitely think INTJs can have an evil streak, and I'd agree about the Ni-Ti combo in INFJs (I used to think I was an INFJ and it took me a while to be happy knowing I didn't have that combination in myself when I learned I was an INTP ;P I got over it though). I just don't think internally, INTJs are as likely to be evil. ENTJs seem more likely because their Fi is inferior and they basically never use Fe. But that Fe desire for harmony is all we INTPs have. We have like, no Fi  We determine our morals via logic and there's a ton of gray area. We traditionally don't stand up for anything any more than we fight against things.

The reason INTPs don't get a lot of attention is because we use Ne as our strongest extroverted function, which doesn't cause us to do anything more than ramble on about our ideas, and then we have Fe as the other stronger extroverted function which also doesn't cause us to do a whole lot being inferior and people-oriented. INFPs wouldn't be much more active than we are, but I think the Fi/Te causes you guys to do a little more fighting for what you believe than Fe/Ti does. And Ne/Si certainly doesn't cause a lot of action.


From my perspective, its as much about what thoughts you dwell on as it is what you do. Thoughts become actions, and even if not very big actions, little things can make a lot of difference. I guess from my perspective, its the Biblical concept here: "The good man out of the good treasure of his heart brings forth what is good; and the evil man out of the evil treasure brings forth what is evil; for his mouth speaks from that which fills his heart."


----------



## nichya

Well yes I thought I made it clear when I discussed the concept -evil- here. Of course in a deeper discussion I wouldn't say -acting on it- is the only term to be evil. Mind you, I am an idealist. I would be deviating this topic too much if I had to talk about morals and ideals. They just mean the world to me.

Being familiar with the dark is another concept, it is not like I am plotting evil scenarios or finding pleasure in someone's pain, I just couldn't. But I see the dark side of this world very clearly and I have this capacity to see the motivation of an evil person enough to justify their actions, feel bad for them..not approve the actions

Good theory about Ne though  



lookslikeiwin said:


> I think the primary difference in our thought process on this is how you seem to have a different basis for what is evil than I do. For you, it seems to only matter if they acted on it. In that department, I definitely think INTJs can have an evil streak, and I'd agree about the Ni-Ti combo in INFJs (I used to think I was an INFJ and it took me a while to be happy knowing I didn't have that combination in myself when I learned I was an INTP ;P I got over it though). I just don't think internally, INTJs are as likely to be evil. ENTJs seem more likely because their Fi is inferior and they basically never use Fe. But that Fe desire for harmony is all we INTPs have. We have like, no Fi  We determine our morals via logic and there's a ton of gray area. We traditionally don't stand up for anything any more than we fight against things.
> 
> The reason INTPs don't get a lot of attention is because we use Ne as our strongest extroverted function, which doesn't cause us to do anything more than ramble on about our ideas, and then we have Fe as the other stronger extroverted function which also doesn't cause us to do a whole lot being inferior and people-oriented. INFPs wouldn't be much more active than we are, but I think the Fi/Te causes you guys to do a little more fighting for what you believe than Fe/Ti does. And Ne/Si certainly doesn't cause a lot of action.
> 
> 
> From my perspective, its as much about what thoughts you dwell on as it is what you do. Thoughts become actions, and even if not very big actions, little things can make a lot of difference. I guess from my perspective, its the Biblical concept here: "The good man out of the good treasure of his heart brings forth what is good; and the evil man out of the evil treasure brings forth what is evil; for his mouth speaks from that which fills his heart."


----------



## Peter

Amacey said:


> I always wondered which type it could be . Many people would say INTJ,ENTJ,ENTP,INFJ but they would argue about so I want to settle this once and for all


I voted INFJ but that's only because ENFJ isn't in the list.

I don't understand why in general people think that NT's are the evil ones. They´re not! Being evil is caused by emotional reasons. Those that love people the most and are J's (ENFJ's) are the evil ones. Simply because if you don't do as an ENFJ wants, he will dislike you. As much as he loves people, he will dislike those that aren't happy because he wants them to be. These people will get the worse side of humanity from an ENFJ. Being evil isn't logical and for that reason alone not an NT trait.



P.S. Don't take this post too serious. I just used the ENFJ type to emphasize the fact that there is no logic in Evilness being associated with NT's. As far as I'm concerned MBTI does not predict evilness. Evilness is the result of psychological disorders and MBTI types aren't descriptions of disorders.


----------



## nichya

"ENFJ

Like rattlesnakes, the animal associated with them, the ENFJs have an inexhaustible patience. They give the air of being a wise mentor, when really they just want you to do their bidding. They often run several schemes at once. They do not consider you a friend, even though you might consider them one. They consider you an asset or, at most, an acquaintance.

Adept at manipulation, the ENFJ has gone so far as to make themselves believe whatever it is their saying, fooling lie detectors and even the greatest mentalists. They can usually do this as they have a hollow where their soul should be, and it can easily be filled with fakes. Pretending to be otherwise is easy for them. They do have feelings, such as “I’m worth all the money in the world,” or “everything I see is mine. In an office workplace, the ENFJ is the snitch you never notice. The ENFJs are drawn towards jobs without glory, such as paparazzis, where they can observe the people who do feel love, and destroy it for them."” -> http://zombiesintelligently.com/non-fiction/myers-briggs/

My experience with one fits every word of this definition. But I think their damage is much more limited to their circle as they would be clueless about the world and not have a big impact. Personal interactions with them could be devastating though.

Still at least once they are caught, they do admit their ways unlike INFJs






Peter said:


> I voted INFJ but that's only because ENFJ isn't in the list.
> 
> I don't understand why in general people think that NT's are the evil ones. They´re not! Being evil is caused by emotional reasons. Those that love people the most and are J's (ENFJ's) are the evil ones. Simply because if you don't do as an ENFJ wants, he will dislike you. As much as he loves people, he will dislike those that aren't happy because he wants them to be. These people will get the worse side of humanity from an ENFJ. Being evil isn't logical and for that reason alone not an NT trait.
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. Don't take this post too serious. I just used the ENFJ type to emphasize the fact that there is no logic in Evilness being associated with NT's. As far as I'm concerned MBTI does not predict evilness. Evilness is the result of psychological disorders and MBTI types aren't descriptions of disorders.


----------

